#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Αερόθερμα τζακιού

## ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ

Καλημερα σε ολους! Θα ήθελα να ζητησω την γνωμη και την προσωπική αποψη για τις συσκευες τζακιου που κυκλοφορουν τωρα τελευταια.σαφως κατα την γνωμη μου η θερμανση με αεροθερμα γενικα φερνει ικανοποιητικα αποτελεσματα και επειδη ακουω κατα καιρους διαφορες αποψεις αλλους να ειναι ικανοποιημενοι και αλλοι οχι,  θα ηθελα   να θεσω λοιπον μερικα ερωτηματα:
1.οι συσκευες αυτες μεχρι ποσα τετραγωνικα μπορουν να θερμανουν?

2.σε σπιτια σε ορεινες περιοχες διχως καλη μονωση μπορει να ζεστανει σε ικανοποιητικο βαθμο τον κυριως χωρο οπου βρισκεται το τζακι?γτ ολο το σπιτι δεν γινεται τουλαχιστον τον κυριως χωρο μπορει?

3.η θερμικη του αποδοση εξαρταται και απο την ποσοτητα των ξυλων επομενως δεν εχουμε σταθερη τιμη της θερμοτητας που δινει...ομως κατα μεσο ορο περιπου στην εξοδο των σωληνω τη θερμοκρασια μπορει να δωσει?

4.αξιζει πιστευετε για εναν χωρο μεχρι 40 τετραγωνικα μετρα?

ευχαριστω για ολες τις γνωμες...

----------


## Xάρης

1. Αναλόγως της θερμικής ισχύος της μονάδας, της θέσης του ακινήτου και των απωλειών θερμότητας του χώρου.
Σύμφωνα με την ΤΟΤΕΕ 20701-1/2010 (σελ. 94), μια εστία καύσης έχει τη δυνατότητα να καλύψει χώρο *30*τμ, συνήθως. 
Εκεί που υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση μεταξύ ανοιχτών εστιών, ενεργειακών τζακιών και σομπών της ίδιας θερμικής ισχύος είναι στο βαθμό απόδοσης.
Πολύ γενική ερώτηση και πολύ γενική απάντηση.

2. Ενδεχομένως ναι.
Χωρίς μελέτη και με ελάχιστα δεδομένα πώς είναι δυνατόν να λάβεις ακριβή απάντηση.
Όσο για τη θέρμανση άλλων δωματίων πέρα από τον χώρο όπου βρίσκεται το τζάκι, θεωρώ ότι ορθώς θεωρείς ότι δεν πρόκειται να θερμανθούν.
Το πρόβλημα μ' όλα αυτά τα τοπικά συστήματα είναι ότι είναι ακριβώς *τοπικά* και όχι κεντρικά.
Κεντρικό σύστημα θέρμανσης είναι ακόμα και ένας ατομικός λέβητας αερίου/πετρελαίου ή αντλία θερμότητας που συνδυάζεται με δίκτυο διανομής θερμαντικού μέσου και τερματικές μονάδες.

3. Σαφώς η θερμική ενέργεια που λαμβάνουμε στην έξοδο εξαρτάται και από το καύσιμο (ξύλο).
Εσένα σε ενδιαφέρει ο βαθμός απόδοσης του συστήματος.
Ο κατασκευαστής του τι λέει; Υπάρχουν κάποιες πιστοποιήσεις, κάποια εργαστηριακά αποτελέσματα;

4. Αν είναι ενιαίος ο χώρος, θα εξέταζα όλες τις εναλλακτικές λύσεις σε κόστος εγκατάστασης, συντήρησης, χρήσης, ευκολίας κ.λπ., αναλόγως της θέσης του ακινήτου και της χρήσης του, των απαιτήσεων των ενοίκων του και των όποιων ιδιαιτεροτήτων τους, προκειμένου να αποφανθώ σχετικά.

----------


## ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ

Χαρη, πολυ σωστα ολα αυτα που λες...οι χωροι που εχω συναντησει τετοιες συσκευες ειναι κατοικιες δεν τα εχω δει αμεσα απλα απο τα λεγομενα των ενοικων...ακουω τους ενοικους να λενε οτι ειναι πολυ ευχαριστημενοι και να πιανει σταθερη θερμοκρασια ο χωρος που βρισκεται το τζακι 20 ΟC...τετοιες θερμοκρασίες διχως κεντρικη θερμανση εγω προσωπικα εχω συναντησει σε σπιτια με ξυλόσομπες ή με ενεργειακά τζάκια...και σκεφτομαι πως αν κανει το απλό τζακι μια τετοια συσκευη να αποδίδει καλυτερα είναι μια φθηνή και καλή λύση. όμως επειδη δεν εχω δει απο κοντα μια τετοια συσκευη ουτε τα χαρακτηριστικα του γνωριζω δυσκολευομαι να το θεωρησω και ως αξιοπιστη λυση..το θεμα στο φορουμ το αναρτησα μήπως γνωρίζει κανενας απο αυτες τις συσκευες τζακιου...καθε γνωμη ειναι καλοδεχουμενη...

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Το οικονομικό το έχεις εξετάσει?Απ' όσα θυμάμαι, κυμαίνεται περίπου στα 300 ευρώ.....Την μετατροπή του τζακιού σε ενεργειακό την έχεις σκεφτεί?

----------


## ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ

ναι το εχω εξετασει τετοιες συσκευες εχω βρει και σε προσφορες αυτο τον καιρο και με 200 ευρω...το να μετατρεψεις το απλο τζακι σε ενεργειακο μπορει να σου κοστισει απο 1000 ευρω και πανω...μιλησα και με εναν φίλο μου μηχανολογο ο οποιος απο οτι μου ειπε κατασκευασε το αεροθερμο αυτο μονος του και το σπιτι του μπορει να πιασει και τους 22-23 βαθμους...οχι βεβαια τα δωματια αλλα ο κυριως χωρος που βρισκεται το τζακι...βεβαια η θερμοκρασια που θα σου δωσει εξαρταται απο την ποσοστητα των ξυλων απο την μονωση του σπιτιου αλλα και την εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια της περιοχης...σαφως δεν συγκρινεται με τιποτα με το ενεργειακο τζακι που σου δινει ομοιομορφη θερμανση αλλα και οικονομια στα ξυλα αλλα το θεμα ειναι και τι διαθετει η τσεπη...

----------


## GPER

Υπομονή και δύναμη νάχεις να το ταίζεις ξύλα.
Πολύ άσχημο για την εικόνα του τζακιού και κακής ποιότητας θέρμανση (τοπική και θέρμανση αέρα). Γνώμη μου πάντα..

----------


## ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ

τα ξυλα ειναι το μονο ευκολο της υποθεσης...χαχαχα...ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου στο θεμα!για το τοπικη εν μερει εχεις δικιο διοτι ο χωρος που ενας ανθρωπος περναει τις περισσοτερες ωρες του ως το βραδυ που θα κοιμηθει ειναι ο χωρος οπου βρισκεται το τζακι...τοπικα μεν αλλα αφου υπαρχει που υπαρχει το τζακι εκει  και αφου καις που καις τα ξυλα μην μενει και μη αξιοποιησιμο αφου η θερμανση που σου δινει ενα απλο τζακι ειναι ακριβως οταν καθεσαι μπροστα του...ειναι ενας τροπος. που ομως θελει ψαξιμο για το ποσο ισχυουν οι ικανοτητες θερμανσης της εν λογω συσκευης..οσο οτι χαλαει την αισθητικη του τζακιου θα συμφωνησω απολυτα μαζι σου...

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως είπαμε, το τζάκι είναι τοπική μονάδα θέρμανσης.
Αυτό που δεν είπαμε είναι ότι το τζάκι (το απλό) θερμαίνει μέσω ακτινοβολίας.
Όμως, το ενεργειακό τζάκι αλλά και το τζάκι-αερόθερμο, ζεσταίνει και με μεταφορά (συναγωγή), όπου το μέσο (ρευστό) είναι ο αέρας.
Και έτσι όμως, παραμένει ένα τοπικό σύστημα εκτός βέβαια εάν ο θερμός αέρας διοχετεύεται μέσω αεραγωγών και σ' άλλα δωμάτια.

Στην περίπτωση που το τζάκι είναι ενεργειακό, εκτός της αλλαγής του τρόπου μετάδοσης της θερμότητας, έχουμε και αυξημένο βαθμό απόδοσης λόγω της μαντεμένιας, κλειστής με πυρίμαχη πόρτα εστίας και της εκμετάλλευσης της θερμοκρασίας των καυσαερίων, στην πιο απλή μορφή του.

Το αερόθερμο, δεν προσφέρει ανάλογα πλεονεκτήματα με το ενεργειακό τζάκι, πέρα ίσως από την καλύτερη ποιότητα θέρμανσης λόγω της βεβιασμένης κυκλοφορίας του θερμού αέρα.

Βέβαια, αναλόγως της τιμής του (αν είναι 200¤), ίσως να αξίζει τον κόπο να το δοκιμάσεις. 
Τι είναι 200¤; Μόλις 150lit πετρέλαιο; :Γέλιο:

----------


## ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ

Ετσι νομιζω κι εγω πως αξιζει τον κοπο βεβαια στη πραξη θα δειξει το κατα ποσο αξιζει...

----------


## GPER

Άμα βάλεις αυτό το κατασκεύασμα, πως θα μπορείς να ψήσεις κάτι (από κάστανα - πατάτες μέχρι μπριζολάκια) ?
Σκέψου οτι ψήνοντας κάνεις οικονομία στο ρεύμα της κουζίνας και του απορροφητήρα (αυτό είναι επιχείρημα για να πείσεις τη γυναίκα σου ...)
Οικολόγος και ρομαντικός με την τούρμπο εξάτμιση στο τζάκι δεν μπορείς να είσαι

----------


## ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ

σωστοοοοος!!!!ωραιο το σκεπτικο σου!

----------


## φωτοβολταικα

πιστευω ότι ειναι καλη επενδυση

----------

